# 85 bucks this week... damned lease.



## arklan (Aug 3, 2014)

welp, last week i didn't work as much as i'd like. had a migraine that kept me in saturday and such... after the payment for my santander lease this week, i'm getting 85 bucks. that'll barely cover gas for next week.

i love the car, and couldn't even be doing this work without the program, which would leave me unemployed. so don't get me wrong, i'm thankful and glad to have the chance. but - damn if i don't feel like i'm working my ass off with nothing to show for it. 

of course, compared to other jobs i've had - like package sorter at UPS's airport facility - this is easy days up and down. just... takes more then i'd expected to make anything. course when i signed up, that rate drop dallas had in august wasn't on my radar...


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

How many hours / days did you work during the week you mentioned?


----------



## arklan (Aug 3, 2014)

tuesday and wednesday were both about 5 hours, max. thursday and friday were in the 8 or 9 range. before the car payment, i would have gotten 308.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

arklan said:


> welp, last week i didn't work as much as i'd like. had a migraine that kept me in saturday and such... after the payment for my santander lease this week, i'm getting 85 bucks. that'll barely cover gas for next week.
> 
> i love the car, and couldn't even be doing this work without the program, which would leave me unemployed. so don't get me wrong, i'm thankful and glad to have the chance. but - damn if i don't feel like i'm working my ass off with nothing to show for it.
> 
> of course, compared to other jobs i've had - like package sorter at UPS's airport facility - this is easy days up and down. just... takes more then i'd expected to make anything. course when i signed up, that rate drop dallas had in august wasn't on my radar...


That's terrible man.

I hate to sound harsh but you can't miss a Saturday in this business. Migrane or no ... you have to get out there if you want to live.

In the meantime you need to find another income source. Don't depend on user ... make uber you second income.

You made a deal with the devil with that lease, I know. I lived north of Dallas (little elm) for 5 years. There is work in that town. Find some (close to home) and drive uber on the side to meet at least your lease obligation (maybe surges only?).

They have screwed you like many others and you are just gonna have to work hard and get out of it.

Just be glad your aren't in a shithole blue-state city like Oakland, LA, SF, Chicago, Detroit, DC, etc. where there is no opportunity other than welfare, food stamps and Obama-phones.

GOD BLESSED TEXAS


----------



## Django (May 5, 2014)

Hey arklan! I'm interested about how the lease works out for you. It sounds like working 20 hours a week covers the car lease and you really have to do another 20-30 a week to make a decent wage in addition. 

Your payment is 308-85=223 a week? What kind of car? How long is the lease and what are the terms? (mileage)


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

arklan said:


> tuesday and wednesday were both about 5 hours, max. thursday and friday were in the 8 or 9 range. before the car payment, i would have gotten 308.


Yeah it was just a half week for you. It's like calling out from work without sick days. Your paycheck will suffer. Just work the busiest days / times this week and you'll be fine. Keep your head up.


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

arklan said:


> welp, last week i didn't work as much as i'd like. had a migraine that kept me in saturday and such... after the payment for my santander lease this week, i'm getting 85 bucks. that'll barely cover gas for next week.
> 
> i love the car, and couldn't even be doing this work without the program, which would leave me unemployed. so don't get me wrong, i'm thankful and glad to have the chance. but - damn if i don't feel like i'm working my ass off with nothing to show for it.
> 
> of course, compared to other jobs i've had - like package sorter at UPS's airport facility - this is easy days up and down. just... takes more then i'd expected to make anything. course when i signed up, that rate drop dallas had in august wasn't on my radar...


Be a Taxi Driver in an area your forced to go through a company like Yellow Cab because of city regulation and expenses and then you'll see what working your ass off as a cab driver really feels like. If you ever wondered why a Cab Drivers act as he does its just the stress got to him not everyone can handle these types of jobs and commitment it takes.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Working for the lease payment under the new(est) rates must Suck.

Hell, working with a paid for car under these rates competing against 1,500 drivers sucks!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Django said:


> Hey arklan! I'm interested about how the lease works out for you. It sounds like working 20 hours a week covers the car lease and you really have to do another 20-30 a week to make a decent wage in addition.
> 
> Your payment is 308-85=223 a week? What kind of car? How long is the lease and what are the terms? (mileage)


Going by the lease cost, i think he has the Prius V or Toyota Camry Hybrid with only $1000 down.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> That's terrible man.
> 
> I hate to sound harsh but you can't miss a Saturday in this business. Migrane or no ... you have to get out there if you want to live.
> 
> ...


"Just be glad your aren't in a shithole blue-state city like Oakland, LA, SF, Chicago, Detroit, DC, etc. where there is no opportunity other than welfare, food stamps and Obama-phones."

LOL!
Fair And Balanced!

Edit: http://www.businessinsider.com/red-states-are-welfare-queens-2011-8


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> "Just be glad your aren't in a shithole blue-state city like Oakland, LA, SF, Chicago, Detroit, DC, etc. where there is no opportunity other than welfare, food stamps and Obama-phones."
> 
> LOL!
> Fair And Balanced!
> ...


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

HisShadowX said:


>


Haha yeah I forgot Cleveland!

Worthless welfare thugs.

#nukefergeson


----------



## arklan (Aug 3, 2014)

camry hybrid xle. had to have the built in nav, i felt. and i get nothing but compliments on it. also, the sun roof comes in handy for finding pax. "my hands sticking out the roof."

yea, was my own fault for working so few hours, plain and simple. i'm putting in a lot more this week to compensate, and of course looking for other work long term. 

meantime, i'll use the downtime to catch up on my reading and, if the spacedraw app i just got last night works out, my 3d model making.

sorry about the lacking replies - i wasn't getting email notifications on this thread.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

You pay $223/week for a Camry Hybrid lease?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

arklan said:


> camry hybrid xle. had to have the built in nav, i felt. and i get nothing but compliments on it. also, the sun roof comes in handy for finding pax. "my hands sticking out the roof."
> 
> yea, was my own fault for working so few hours, plain and simple. i'm putting in a lot more this week to compensate, and of course looking for other work long term.
> 
> ...


The uber dealer for my area will not have camry Hybird's until the end of this month, they getting new 2015, are you getting 38 mpg?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Emmes said:


> You pay $223/week for a Camry Hybrid lease?


If he only put down $1000, his lease will be $203 after 52 weeks.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Emmes said:


> You pay $223/week for a Camry Hybrid lease?


The lease payment varies based on vehicle options, the OP has a high option car.... Santander emails say "Starting at $160.00 / week"

$223.00 X 4.333 =$966.26 / month or $11,596.00 plus $1,000.00 down, $12,596.00 first year cost.

with $1.00 S.R.F. approx $17,000.00/year in fares needed just to break even on the Lease payment (plus gas, car washes, brakes, oil changes, tires.....)

$326.00 per week in fares required just to pay the Lease... Plus gas, ++++

Based on my driving since the rate decrease this would take about 30 hours per week to pay for the lease alone.

It is so not fair for the "employer" to sign you up for an "equipment" lease then lower the rates you base your projections on.

52 month lease term? $51,245.52 "tool" to do a minimum wage job...


----------



## arklan (Aug 3, 2014)

yea, 223 weekly. blows chunks, i know. but i've had a long spell of unstable and non existent employment, and i have a bad back (thanks UPS!) so most "easy to get" retail jobs aren't an option. while i know, and knew going in, the lease was a shit deal, (if i only make the min payments for the 52 month term of the lease, that's 57k for a 33k sticker price) it's still a better option then being unemployed.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

Leases are never a good deal for the consumer.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

I had a 2007 Camry Hybrid, I drove that car 208,000 and still had 80% of the original brake pads left. I also sold it for 8k !


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> I had a 2007 Camry Hybrid, I drove that car 208,000 and still had 80% of the original brake pads left. I also sold it for 8k !


did you pay $51,000.00 dollars for it?

THAT 2007 Camry, at that price is perfect for uberx... drive it 50,000 more miles and it is still worth $6,500.00


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

No, 29k


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> did you pay $51,000.00 dollars for it?
> 
> THAT 2007 Camry, at that price is perfect for uberx... drive it 50,000 more miles and it is still worth $6,500.00


MR. LAuberX, how long can one drive a 2007 car on the uber system.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

10 model years old is the uberx limit, so until January 2017 for a 2007 model year car, or 28 months from now.

Driving full time, (which in your world is 100 hours per week?) you would have 50,000 miles in one year or so?

for approx $1,500.00 vehicle "cost". the math is a lot better than the Santander Lease. a LOT.

NOT $12,000.00+ PER year with Santander. Cheap customers don't deserve a shiny new car.

Neither option includes tires / oil changes / brakes / maintenance.

Look around L.A., the taxi's are mostly Toyota's, lots of salvage prius and camry, and they drive them to 300,000 miles at least!

Low cost is the ONLY way to survive at minimum wage, not to mention the coming rate cuts!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Emmes said:


> Leases are never a good deal for the consumer.


They don't do a credit, that's why they do it as a lease, He is buying a $33,000+ new car with no credit check (bad credit) and only a $1000 down.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

arklan said:


> yea, 223 weekly. blows chunks, i know. but i've had a long spell of unstable and non existent employment, and i have a bad back (thanks UPS!) so most "easy to get" retail jobs aren't an option. while i know, and knew going in, the lease was a shit deal, (if i only make the min payments for the 52 month term of the lease, that's 57k for a 33k sticker price) it's still a better option then being unemployed.


So on average, how many miles do you put on it every week?


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> 10 model years old is the uberx limit, so until January 2017 for a 2007 model year car, or 28 months from now.
> 
> Driving full time, (which in your world is 100 hours per week?) you would have 50,000 miles in one year or so?
> 
> ...


Everyone is being kind so as not to sound mean spirited, but the fact is that this poor guy is doomed. Soon he will have no work, no vehicle and shit credit. An attorney general somewhere has to stop this.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> 10 model years old is the uberx limit, so until January 2017 for a 2007 model year car, or 28 months from now.
> 
> Driving full time, (which in your world is 100 hours per week?) you would have 50,000 miles in one year or so?
> 
> ...


(re-edit, i don't work monday nights, the only week nights i worked was wed and fri)
Yes 78 - 90 Hours driving taxi in the inland empire was my world and I loved it:

Fri, Sat (30 hours): Fri 4am to Sat 10am - sleep when you can get it.
Sat, Sun (16 hours): Sat 6pm to sun 10am - sleep when you can get it.
Sun pm - Off
Mon, (8 hours): Mon 3am to 11am
Tue - Off (option to work if I had an account or LAX run 4am to 4pm)
Wed (8 hours): Wed 3am to 11am
Wed, Thu (16 hours): Wed 8pm to Thu noon - sleep when you can get it.
Thu pm - Off
thats 78 to 90 hours with without working sun, mon, tue and thu nights, my day off was tue,
if i worked 10 hours on tue i would hit 90 hours easy, it's not hard to do.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Yes 96+ Hours driving taxi in the inland empire was my world and I loved it:
> 
> Fri, Sat (30 hours): Fri 4am to Sat 10am - with a few hours sleep when you can get it.
> Sat, Sun (28 hours): Sat 6pm to sun 10am
> ...


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Yes 96+ Hours driving taxi in the inland empire was my world and I loved it:
> 
> Fri, Sat (30 hours): Fri 4am to Sat 10am - with a few hours sleep when you can get it.
> Sat, Sun (28 hours): Sat 6pm to sun 10am
> ...


....does that sound normal or sustainable to anyone (never mind safe) ??? What about any semblance of quality of life???


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Everyone is being kind so as not to sound mean spirited, but the fact is that this poor guy is doomed. Soon he will have no work, no vehicle and shit credit. An attorney general somewhere has to stop this.


Why is he doomed, can he not lease out the car part time, if he thinks outside the box he can find other ways to make money.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> ....does that sound normal or sustainable to anyone (never mind safe) ??? What about any semblance of quality of life???


Normal in taxi world we are learning.

I have never had to work 90+ hours per week to make a decent living, and there is no time for my wife and kids in that schedule.

Never mind how unsafe it sounds.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> ....does that sound normal or sustainable to anyone (never mind safe) ??? What about any semblance of quality of life???


The 96 hours is not written in stone, if I had a great weekday I would take next Saturday off, if I had a really great weekend I would take tue and wed morning off.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Why is he doomed, can he not lease out the car part time, if he thinks outside the box he can find other ways to make money.


...doomed...


----------



## arklan (Aug 3, 2014)

i put about 150 to 200 a day normally, 5 days a week. so, about 1000... which matches the odometer. 4700 so far. 

and yea, my credit is already mostly useless. hopefully i can find a better job before this dies out... had a good day today. couple airport runs and such. 179 before uber fees, 14 trips. i figure about 130 take home.not bad for 7 hours.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> MR. LAuberX, how long can one drive a 2007 car on the uber system.





LAuberX said:


> 10 model years old is the uberx limit, so until January 2017 for a 2007 model year car, or 28 months from now.
> 
> Driving full time, (which in your world is 100 hours per week?) you would have 50,000 miles in one year or so?
> 
> ...


The correct answer to "How long" is "till Uber let's you drive a 2007 Camry"! They've changed vehicle age requirements without much prior notice before on UberBLACK, what makes you think that 10 years is set in stone for UberX?

As far as LA cabs being "salvage", I don't buy that. They buy em brand new in Chicago and get to keep em for 5 model years only if they are hybrid, 4 years if they are regular engine. A garage got fined some huge amount for underhandedly putting salvage vehicles with doctored titles in Chicago.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

arklan said:


> i put about 150 to 200 a day normally, 5 days a week. so, about 1000... which matches the odometer. 4700 so far.
> 
> and yea, my credit is already mostly useless. hopefully i can find a better job before this dies out... had a good day today. couple airport runs and such. 179 before uber fees, 14 trips. i figure about 130 take home.not bad for 7 hours.


1000 miles x 52 weeks = 52,000 miles per year.
Lease term 4.33 years
52,000 x 4.33 = 225,160 miles at the end of the lease.

Two possible issues to be ready for:

1 - Hopefully the car will last 225,160 miles without major issues, in any case make sure you have
money saved if problems do arise.

2 - Lease is based on 40,000 miles per year, if you read the fine print carefully you will find the following possible senario.
They have the power to inspect the vechicle at any time they wish.
Lets say after a year they do an inspection and they find that you did more miles then intended.
Expected is 40,000 but you have 52,000 on it.
In order to "remedie the situation" (their word) they can demand payment for the extra miles.
This is pro rated. For your relatively expensive vechicle it's about $0.30 per mile.
12000 extra miles x $0.30 = $3,600
There is a specific time frame in the lease to "remedie the situation".
It's 14 days.
If you don't come up with this sum after 14 days they will reposes the car and take you to court.
They have done this in the past (read customer feedbacks on-line)

If they do it after 2 years you might owe $7,200, not a small sum.
Make sure you have it otherwise you are at their mercy.

Be careful these people are predetors.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

When I was a taxi weekly lease, I would drive 15 hours a day X 7 .......


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

arklan said:


> i put about 150 to 200 a day normally, 5 days a week. so, about 1000... which matches the odometer. 4700 so far.
> 
> and yea, my credit is already mostly useless. hopefully i can find a better job before this dies out... had a good day today. couple airport runs and such. 179 before uber fees, 14 trips. i figure about 130 take home.not bad for 7 hours.


Any gas involved?


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

arklan said:


> i put about 150 to 200 a day normally, 5 days a week. so, about 1000... which matches the odometer. 4700 so far.
> 
> and yea, my credit is already mostly useless. hopefully i can find a better job before this dies out... had a good day today. couple airport runs and such. 179 before uber fees, 14 trips. i figure about 130 take home.not bad for 7 hours.


I don't understand how "my credit is already mostly useless" screams "let me get a lease I may or may not be able to pay for" .. but that's just me.


----------



## UberOrlDriver (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm sorry, but this is supposed to be a forum of drivers helping others. Everyone sounds so harsh.
In this economy, jobs don't come easy, and most people are still suffering from the recession, meaning poor credit.
Even if you leased a vehicle from a local dealership, the cost would be significantly higher due to the excessive mileage.
Maybe Arklan really needed a job, his/hers credit is poor, saw an opportunity to work and took the chance.
The stats that were put up for costs are good to know for someone buying from Uber, but I wouldn't try to dis allusion him/her.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

UberOrlDriver said:


> I'm sorry, but this is supposed to be a forum of drivers helping others. Everyone sounds so harsh.
> In this economy, jobs don't come easy, and most people are still suffering from the recession, meaning poor credit.
> Even if you leased a vehicle from a local dealership, the cost would be significantly higher due to the excessive mileage.
> Maybe Arklan really needed a job, his/hers credit is poor, saw an opportunity to work and took the chance.
> The stats that were put up for costs are good to know for someone buying from Uber, but I wouldn't try to dis allusion him/her.


A reality check might help prevent this individual from making some disastrous mistakes (from drinking the Uber cool-aid). To that end....some tough talk may well be more useful than some well intentioned hand holding and a verse of kumbaya


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> The correct answer to "How long" is "till Uber let's you drive a 2007 Camry"! They've changed vehicle age requirements without much prior notice before on UberBLACK, what makes you think that 10 years is set in stone for UberX?
> 
> As far as LA cabs being "salvage", I don't buy that. They buy em brand new in Chicago and get to keep em for 5 model years only if they are hybrid, 4 years if they are regular engine. A garage got fined some huge amount for underhandedly putting salvage vehicles with doctored titles in Chicago.


Nothing with Uber is set in stone. Lyft allows 2000 m.y. cars so I think 10 years will hold at Uber.

Taxi = Salvage title in L.A.

I often see them at my local highway patrol office getting the Vin numbers verified, part of the process of putting a salvage title back on the road.

I was hit by a taxi, I saw the registration, it was clearly marked "salvage".


----------



## UberOrlDriver (Sep 3, 2014)

Not after he/she has already purchased the lease and can't get out of it.
If anything, some moral support would be nice like breaking down the cost like was done above
and the advice on working more hours to make up for the cost.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Nothing with Uber is set in stone. Lyft allows 2000 m.y. cars so I think 10 years will hold at Uber.
> 
> Taxi = Salvage title in L.A.
> 
> ...


I keep forgetting that in Chicago we have a world class Taxi Fleet and first class drivers to boot!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

L.A. taxi's are why Uber is so popular here.

And why at just a 33% price advantage Uber will still thrive.

Taxi's won't go here or there, smell bad, expensive, don't speak english, take 60 minutes (if ever) to arrive...

Pax don't know they are in a self insured salvage car driven by a desperate person paying $880.00/week.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

UberOrlDriver said:


> Not after he/she has already purchased the lease and can't get out of it.
> If anything, some moral support would be nice like breaking down the cost like was done above
> and the advice on working more hours to make up for the cost.


99% of the feedback for this guy is positive, the other 1% is REALISTIC expectation. See a therapist if you need someone to make you feel good about yourself. Many, if not everyone in this forum has fallen on hard times.

There's plenty of moral support in here. The same goes for brutal honesty. If your feelings are sensitive or you aren't used to honesty (instead of what you want to hear) .. you're probably not going to like it here.

Every opinion is provided so that you have information at your disposal to make a decision based on FACT not EMOTION.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

UberOrlDriver said:


> Not after he/she has already purchased the lease and can't get out of it.
> If anything, some moral support would be nice like breaking down the cost like was done above
> and the advice on working more hours to make up for the cost.


Yes, Moral support is needed, thats why i post my work hours driving taxi, To show that 78 to 90 hours is not that hard to do,

(re-edit, i don't work monday nights, the only week nights i worked was wed and fri)
Fri, Sat (30 hours): Fri 4am to Sat 10am - sleep when you can get it.
Sat, Sun (16 hours): Sat 6pm to sun 10am - sleep when you can get it.
Sun pm - Off
Mon, (8 hours): Mon 3am to 11am
Tue - Off (option to work if I had an account or LAX run 4am to 4pm)
Wed (8 hours): Wed 3am to 11am
Wed, Thu (16 hours): Wed 8pm to Thu noon - sleep when you can get it.
Thu pm - Off

thats 78 to 90 hours with without working sun, mon, tue and thu nights, my day off was tue,
if i worked 10 hours on tue i would hit 90 hours easy, it's not hard to do.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Yes, Moral support is needed, thats why i post my work hours driving taxi, To show that 90 hours is not that hard to do,
> 
> (re-edit, i don't work monday nights, the only week nights i worked was wed and fri)
> Fri, Sat (30 hours): Fri 4am to Sat 10am - sleep when you can get it.
> ...


....."sleep when you can get it"....just before you run head-on into on-coming traffic, endangering other people's safety. I hope that you are not being serious. Otherwise your actions would border on criminally irresponsible.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> ....."sleep when you can get it"....just before you run head-on into on-coming traffic, endangering other people's safety. I hope that you are not being serious. Otherwise your actions would border on criminally irresponsible.


 if you can't, don't, i did it for 11 years, i never had a problem.


----------



## UberMalibu (Sep 6, 2014)

I feel your pain arklan, I am getting paid $0 this week because I didn't put in that many hours. Hell, Uber hasn't even bothered to give me an invoice. I'm paying $212/wk for a basic Malibu with upgrade package. Drops to about $196 next summer. Before Uber takes their cut I have to make about $255 in fares, roughly 15 hours average.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> if you can't, don't, i did it for 11 years, i never had a problem.


...tic-toc...


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> if you can't, don't, i did it for 11 years, i never had a problem.


Someone once said that it is better to be suspected of being a fool, than to open one's mouth and remove any doubt...


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

Why anyone would buy any car newer than a 2007 Versa to do this is insane. With rate cuts and constant threats of deactivation I wouldn't want to be invested in any vehicle I couldn't sell right away for what I was into it for.

To carry a $200 weekly payment with a long term commitment to uber is the very definition of mental illness.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> ....."sleep when you can get it"....just before you run head-on into on-coming traffic, endangering other people's safety. I hope that you are not being serious. Otherwise your actions would border on criminally irresponsible.


Sorry, it's actually 78 - 90 hours.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberOrlDriver said:


> Not after he/she has already purchased the lease and can't get out of it.
> If anything, some moral support would be nice like breaking down the cost like was done above
> and the advice on working more hours to make up for the cost.


You think its "Morally" supportive to advise this guy to work more hours, to make up the costs that he isnt covering?

THAT WILL put him in an early grave! More miles over the lease limit means a greater amount the lease company will demand he makes to "remediate" the situation.

Guess what Sister? Its set up to PROVE that if UBERX riders want to ride at this price point then they cant afford to have a driver at the wheel.

Uber is burning, and will continue to burn 100s of drivers who over-capitalise on new cars. It makes MONEY for UBER, it makes SENSE for UBER and its finance arm to be this mercenary.

I'm not saying its right, but if you become partners with a company that has a track record of slashing your rates and changing the rules to suit them, its best be said LOUD & CLEAR to help other folk from being trapped.

The best advice for Arklan is to actually PARK the car, and get a 2nd job. When he does drive stop running up dead miles at all costs! Drop a fare then STOP! As soon as he can and wait. This is the hidden killer I've been ranting about from day 1- Dead Miles means dollars to UBERs lease setup! UBER cant lose!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

UberMalibu said:


> I feel your pain arklan, I am getting paid $0 this week because I didn't put in that many hours. Hell, Uber hasn't even bothered to give me an invoice. I'm paying $212/wk for a basic Malibu with upgrade package. Drops to about $196 next summer. Before Uber takes their cut I have to make about $255 in fares, roughly 15 hours average.


Thanks for sharing the Uber Lease information, People need to know that a Chevrolet Malibu from Santander will cost them $48,770.00 over 52 months.

Knowing you need  $65,026.00 in customer fares just to pay for your car is helpful to anybody wanting the hard numbers for their own projections.

($212.00/week for 52 months, $15.00 average fare, $1.00 safe rider fee/per fare, 20% to uber)


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> You think its "Morally" supportive to advise this guy to work more hours, to make up the costs that he isnt covering?
> 
> THAT WILL put him in an early grave! More miles over the lease limit means a greater amount the lease company will demand he makes to "remediate" the situation.
> 
> ...


very well put


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Thanks for sharing the Uber Lease information, People need to know that a Chevrolet Malibu from Santander will cost them $48,770.00 over 52 months.
> 
> Knowing you need  $65,026.00 in customer fares just to pay for your car is helpful to anybody wanting the hard numbers for their own projections.
> 
> ($212.00/week for 52 months, $15.00 average fare, $1.00 safe rider fee/per fare, 20% to uber)


LAuberX


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> ....."sleep when you can get it"....just before you run head-on into on-coming traffic, endangering other people's safety. I hope that you are not being serious. Otherwise your actions would border on criminally irresponsible.


Until government regulations requires cab, limo & rideshare drivers to employ safe working hours then cab companies and UBER will take advantage of this.

I drove cabs in much the same way as Painfreepc describes, its a terrible existence, but for some it's a way of getting somewhere. I paid off my licence in 6 years during a period when commercial interest rates went from 15% to 21.5% with Australia's biggest bank!

Twice after arriving home I woke up with my Cat licking my out of unconsciousness when she found me collapsed after getting out of the cab.

It was Banks back then, its UBER now.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

Thank Heavens we have varying degrees of intellect within this forum - and I don't mean that as a bad thing. If you read what many knowledgeable drivers post, THEY KNOW WHAT THEY'RE TALKING ABOUT. They aren't just trying to burst your bubble or keep you from doing what you want so THEY prosper. They're being HONEST and forthright about information you need BEFORE making a terrible, irreversable mistake. TAKE THE ADVICE. So far with these leases, there has been NO EXCEPTION .. only the rule.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> LAuberX


LAuberX has it right, AND even though your 52 month lease deal (larceny) is guaranteed to last the 4+ years....it's a safe bet that your association with Uber will not last nearly that long. You are allowing Uber/Santander to place you in an untenable position. You have huge exposure to failure here. The odds are high that Uber's business model will change drastically, dramatically and unpredictably over the near term. It's also a sure bet that any future changes to Uber's business plan will be to your detriment as a driver. Based upon Uber's recent behavioral history, you have no reasonable assumption or guarantee of future earnings potential. The only "guarantee" that you have is the handicap of "built in over-head" in the form of a criminally high lease payment.


----------



## arklan (Aug 3, 2014)

UberOrlDriver said:


> I'm sorry, but this is supposed to be a forum of drivers helping others. Everyone sounds so harsh.
> In this economy, jobs don't come easy, and most people are still suffering from the recession, meaning poor credit.
> Even if you leased a vehicle from a local dealership, the cost would be significantly higher due to the excessive mileage.
> Maybe Arklan really needed a job, his/hers credit is poor, saw an opportunity to work and took the chance.
> The stats that were put up for costs are good to know for someone buying from Uber, but I wouldn't try to dis allusion him/her.


firstly: him. 
second: yea, you pretty much nailed it. i was dumb in credit terms when i was younger, THEN had 6 years of unstable employment starting 2008, and some medical stuff too. thus as you said, i saw and opportunity to work and took it.


osii said:


> Why anyone would buy any car newer than a 2007 Versa to do this is insane. With rate cuts and constant threats of deactivation I wouldn't want to be invested in any vehicle I couldn't sell right away for what I was into it for.
> 
> To carry a $200 weekly payment with a long term commitment to uber is the very definition of mental illness.


well, i never claimed sanity. *shakes bottle of pills*

also, regarding dead miles: yea. stopping and parking as much as i can. got a book with me and everything. i'm surprised how well it's working out.


----------



## arklan (Aug 3, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> LAuberX has it right, AND even though your 52 month lease deal (larceny) is guaranteed to last the 4+ years....it's a safe bet that your association with Uber will not last nearly that long. You are allowing Uber/Santander to place you in an untenable position. You have huge exposure to failure here. The odds are high that Uber's business model will change drastically, dramatically and unpredictably over the near term. It's also a sure bet that any future changes to Uber's business plan will be to your detriment as a driver. Based upon Uber's recent behavioral history, you have no reasonable assumption or guarantee of future earnings potential. The only "guarantee" that you have is the handicap of "built in over-head" in the form of a criminally high lease payment.


yea, i recognize this. sucks hard. but as i've said, i don't intend to remain "just" an uber driver any longer then i have to. and if necessary, then i'll break the lease and pay the fees to get out of it. i still have my old car, which runs, so i wouldn't be without transport to get to other jobs.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

arklan said:


> yea, i recognize this. sucks hard. but as i've said, i don't intend to remain "just" an uber driver any longer then i have to. and if necessary, then i'll break the lease and pay the fees to get out of it. i still have my old car, which runs, so i wouldn't be without transport to get to other jobs.


Good that you have options. Hopefully some consumer advocacy agency, lawyer, or your attorney general's office can help you. This Uber/Santander alliance is unholy and on some level is exploitive and probably illegal by baiting people into a lease based upon fictional earnings expectations. Best of luck to you.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

the perfect uberx car

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/ctd/4662880368.html


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Good that you have options. Hopefully some consumer advocacy agency, lawyer, or your attorney general's office can help you. This Uber/Santander alliance is unholy and on some level is exploitive and probably illegal by baiting people into a lease based upon fictional earnings expectations. Best of luck to you.


This entire ridesharing deal is a bait and switch, especially the way uber does it.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

When I started uberx, I was driving my 2011 corolla with 38k miles.

After two weeks, when i realized how many miles I was putting on my corolla for so little money I switched to my old and oh so reliable 2006 Scion Xa with 183k miles on it.

Now, THAT'S the perfect uberx car. Still getting 31mpg.


----------



## arklan (Aug 3, 2014)

...well, this weeks going a bit better... did 250 (before ubers cut) last night...


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

OldTownSean said:


> That's terrible man.
> 
> I hate to sound harsh but you can't miss a Saturday in this business. Migrane or no ... you have to get out there if you want to live.
> 
> ...


If that wasn't so ludicrous, it'd be hilarious.

Which God blessed Texas?

With Perry, Cruz, and a clown car bursting at the seams, I'll stay in California.

Thanks


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

osii said:


> Why anyone would buy any car newer than a 2007 Versa to do this is insane. With rate cuts and constant threats of deactivation I wouldn't want to be invested in any vehicle I couldn't sell right away for what I was into it for.
> 
> To carry a $200 weekly payment with a long term commitment to uber is the very definition of mental illness.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

You hit the nail on the head. I must have been mentally ill to consider even driving for this so called company in the first place. I would never buy or lease anything I can't afford for fluctuating wages. And I refused to get their iCrap phone. Just downloaded the app to my Galaxy S5. These clowns already take your first born with slave wages and an FU attitude to the drivers anyway.


----------



## UberLyftguy (Feb 2, 2015)

I had a bmw for a while that I used to drive for Uber, but after driving for a while I realized that I really just didn't want to put the miles on it anymore


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

arklan said:


> tuesday and wednesday were both about 5 hours, max. thursday and friday were in the 8 or 9 range. before the car payment, i would have gotten 308.


so 26 hours a week and you only made 308 in fares? thats only 11.84/hr


----------



## lostflea (Jan 25, 2015)

arklan said:


> welp, last week i didn't work as much as i'd like. had a migraine that kept me in saturday and such... after the payment for my santander lease this week, i'm getting 85 bucks. that'll barely cover gas for next week.
> 
> i love the car, and couldn't even be doing this work without the program, which would leave me unemployed. so don't get me wrong, i'm thankful and glad to have the chance. but - damn if i don't feel like i'm working my ass off with nothing to show for it.
> 
> of course, compared to other jobs i've had - like package sorter at UPS's airport facility - this is easy days up and down. just... takes more then i'd expected to make anything. course when i signed up, that rate drop dallas had in august wasn't on my radar...


Use a tip jar.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Uber gets you into a car lease and then cuts your pay by cutting rates. Uber is a piece of shit company for treating people this way. They force you to drive more hours to make less money after luring you into a sub prime car loan. They set out to find people to bait with this car loan nonsense. They know they are destroying their drivers lives and they simply don't care. They obviously did this on purpose to make unsuspecting drivers into Uber slaves . Find another job with a company that treats you like a human being. Uber is treating you like shit.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

I would have a migrane headache too and not be able to drive if I had one of these leases.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> (re-edit, i don't work monday nights, the only week nights i worked was wed and fri)
> Yes 78 - 90 Hours driving taxi in the inland empire was my world and I loved it:
> 
> Fri, Sat (30 hours): Fri 4am to Sat 10am - sleep when you can get it.
> ...


Dear God..That's awful. When you are old and looking back on your life, do you really ever stop to think that you might have wanted to do something more with your valuable time on this planet? Life is too short to spend every waking hour chasing dollar bills. Maybe it's time to re-invent yourself before your entire life has slipped away. I'm not trying to be harsh but your post made me sad.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

OCBob said:


> I would have a migrane headache too and not be able to drive if I had one of these leases.


Whatever became of the OP?
arklan?


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Whatever became of the OP?
> arklan?


How about Rich Brunelle ? Poor guy had one of these leases and it ****ed him over hardcore. I am not sure if he still drives (forced to do so) and just doesn't come around too often but I hope for the best for him.

He was saddened we aren't unionizing but with so many new drivers coming on board, it is a tough way to deal with UBusER. We just have to educate PAX and drivers one at a time. I know I do!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Dear God..That's awful. When you are old and looking back on your life, do you really ever stop to think that you might have wanted to do something more with your valuable time on this planet? Life is too short to spend every waking hour chasing dollar bills. Maybe it's time to re-invent yourself before your entire life has slipped away. I'm not trying to be harsh but your post made me sad.


agreed, i will be looking in to some kind of network training,

i only drive uber/lyft 4 or 5 days a week, thursday to sunday, about 40 to 50 hours,
last week i only did 37.5 hours.

note, 
i also have the "santander lease to own" i pay $193 per week, soon to be $173 per week.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> agreed, i will be looking in to some kind of network training,
> 
> i only drive uber/lyft 4 or 5 days a week, thursday to sunday, about 40 to 50 hours,
> last week i only did 37.5 hours.
> ...





painfreepc said:


> agreed, i will be looking in to some kind of network training,


Good luck with the network training....


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

OCBob said:


> How about Rich Brunelle ? Poor guy had one of these leases and it ****ed him over hardcore. I am not sure if he still drives (forced to do so) and just doesn't come around too often but I hope for the best for him.
> 
> He was saddened we aren't unionizing but with so many new drivers coming on board, it is a tough way to deal with UBusER. We just have to educate PAX and drivers one at a time. I know I do!


Was Rich featured in that article?


----------

